# Tolumnia henekenii The "Bee Oncidium"



## Drorchid (Apr 30, 2009)

The flower of this Tolumnia resembles a fuzzy bee! It even has a head, legs and wings!


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2009)

That's one hairy orchid. I love it!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2009)

wow... that's a gorgeous one... I had never seen this species before...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2009)

:drool::drool: WAY TOO COOOL!! :smitten:
It use to be classified Oncidium henekenii, I believe.
The baptistonia might get some company!


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2009)

That's incredible!!

It reminds me of the European Ophrys ssp.

Ain't Nature Grand:clap::clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

hmmm...this might be a close alternative to getting an Ophrys!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2009)

what a wonderful small beast!!!! Definitely resembles the bee ophrys!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 30, 2009)

super cool!


----------



## swamprad (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw one of these years ago, and haven't seen one since. Wonder why it's not more widely grown? Is it harder to grow and bloom than other Tolumnias?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 30, 2009)

That's the neatest thing ever! 
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2009)

That is amazing - cool photos!


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 30, 2009)

This species isn't commonly grown these days, and it is one of the foundations of Tolumnia hybridizing along with triquetra and pulchella. They have come a long way since Moir's trailblazing efforts.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2009)

I haven't seen one of those in years - they really are cool though. Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

This is fantastic!!! I love it and I really want one :drool:...!!! (Maybe in my dreams...lol) Resembles Ophrys for sure!! It definately needs haircut though...


----------



## Jorch (Apr 30, 2009)

eeekkk! I think it actually looks more like a bee than orchys! 
This one I'll just appreciate the "uniqueness" with a picture. This one will go on my "do not get" list..  lol~ :rollhappy:


----------



## Hera (May 1, 2009)

That was so cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2009)

Wow! I don't remember ever seeing a fuzzy Tolumnia before.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

I called today to order one, it's very nice.


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2009)

I was tempted .... I did some searching ....
_henekenii comes from arid regions of Dominican Republic & is often seen growing on cactus, some years the only moisture is from dew._
Sounds like it should be easy but then there were posts on a forum that indicated it's really hard to grow ... very susceptible to the slightest rot, high temps, high light (no surprises), high humidity (surprise!).
Good luck Eric - keep us posted!


----------

